# Silly human thinks he can move me off the desk



## MuKen (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Too cute! Looks like he's saying "na, na, na, na...you can't move me!"


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a great expression!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I would totally have to poke at that tongue and flip it back and forth with the tip of my finger (gently of course).


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol! So adorable!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Janna must have been thinking the same thing!


----------



## MuKen (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey Noel, let's log on and see all the attention you're getting! Thank all the nice people!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He's so adorable!! You captured a great expression in that first pic. 

erin, I have that same cartoon that I saved from years ago!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

That is so funny.


----------

